# ICS update ** found on xda forums**



## was240 (Oct 12, 2011)

*ICS Update from IRC*

[17:39] <@dalingrin> everything works except video playback
[17:39] <@dalingrin> but its nearly finished too
[17:40] <@dalingrin> oh except camera
[17:40] <@dalingrin> haven't looked at camera at all
[17:40] <@dalingrin> camera and video are borked
[17:40] <@dalingrin> but video is pretty close
[17:40] <@dalingrin> i don't plan on looking at the camrea =(
[17:40] <@dalingrin> i'll let other folks work on that after we opensource
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Looks like it's just about ready to get released!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i couldn't care less about a borked camera/video recorder....never used it, never will.

this is good new. i expect to see something "soon" probably in "2 weeks"


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

Already posted in the Touchpad ICS Updates thread.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10940-touchpad-ics-updates-hopefully-coming-soon%e2%84%a2-dalingrin/page__view__findpost__p__365455


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

I like the camera

Edit: alot

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

It would be nice to have ALL features working. I know this is difficult to ask for, sorry, just throwing 2 cents in. Maybe 5 dollars next. But, it'd be useful for people who want the camera to use, for Skype etc.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Its not like the camera works well in CM7. Someone will get it working at some point, but until then we arent losing anything.

Looking forward to this, seems like it could show up any time now.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh, to hell with the camera! We need ICS!


----------



## sinanju (Aug 28, 2011)

The camera would be good for Skype. I'm certainly willing to wait for it for later, of course. I'm sure someone will figure it out. In the immortal words of Jeremy Clarkson, "How hard can it be?"


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL,
i know there are people out there that want the camera to work. but if that is the only thing not working i say throw up an Alpha build and let everyone run it. and put out a Beta once it is working. i personally cannot wait (even though CM7 is good enough) for ICS to be here.


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

When I see my face looking back at me on the Touchpad, It scares the crap out of me.. Imagine what it would do to other people!!


----------



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

This got me excited for no reason. The post title made it sound like there was a build available on XDA!

Maybe in 2 weeks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ironman said:


> It would be nice to have ALL features working. I know this is difficult to ask for, sorry, just throwing 2 cents in. Maybe 5 dollars next. But, it'd be useful for people who want the camera to use, for Skype etc.


What's with you [email protected]!! Have you already forgotten that you are using a dual-boot device? The camera and Skype work just fine in WebOS!!!!! You have the best of both worlds and you complain that
a device that was never supposed to have Android on it, that the camera doesn't work. Geeze!!!!!!!


----------



## sednafx (Oct 9, 2011)

Why create a new thread for old news?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

oldpapa49 said:


> When I see my face looking back at me on the Touchpad, It scares the crap out of me.. Imagine what it would do to other people!!


People don't show their faces on Skype


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks more like IRC logs than a forum post.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

Man....I've been running ICS since mid December on my new Galaxy nexus. All I can say is that I haven't been using my TP until today. Its been hard going back to gingerCrap ;p

When ICS drops for TP its going to be the sh!t. You guys will love IT!!! LIKE XMAS all over again

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

CiscoStud said:


> Man....I've been running ICS since mid December on my new Galaxy nexus. All I can say is that I haven't been using my TP until today. Its been hard going back to gingerCrap ;p
> 
> When ICS drops for TP its going to be the sh!t. You guys will love IT!!! LIKE XMAS all over again
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Same here....hard to go from my Nexus to GB on the Touchpad...

Release now without camera, let's go!









Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## cynosure4sure (Nov 23, 2011)

I have no problem with not having camera...if I have to use skype I switch to WebOs.....it would be good to have ICS on Touchpad before other official tablets do


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

cynosure4sure said:


> I have no problem with not having camera...if I have to use skype I switch to WebOs.....it would be good to have ICS on Touchpad before other official tablets do


too late for that.








they already do


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

i dont have too much of a problem with camera, but i do have a problem with video playback. That's a big deal.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

mputtr said:


> i dont have too much of a problem with camera, but i do have a problem with video playback. That's a big deal.


Don't worry i am sure they are not going to release it until after video playbook is fixed. And like Erik said, its pretty close.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

scrizz said:


> too late for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was watching a youtube video of ICS running on a samsung galaxy tab last week, and guy said he was running the latest version at the time. Everything was working EXCEPT for the video playback and camera. So i would say we are head to head with other Android tablets. Knowing Dalingrin and the CM team, i know they wont release it until all the main components are working, and personally, i rather wait and let them work on things such as video playback before releasing it to public.

Also i was chatting with Erik on IRC a few days ago, and he said he put a a lot of work in the browser, and its ROCK SOLID and FAST. This guy is seriously a genius, i would totally donate to him, but he doesn't even take personal donations.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

mputtr said:


> i dont have too much of a problem with camera, but i do have a problem with video playback. That's a big deal.


I don't care for video playback either - DicePlayer (only video player with hardware hd mkv playback) doesn't work on CM7 Alpha anyway.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

video playback means your videos don't play. I use my tablet for entertainment, so no movies/videos = no go.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

zunairryk said:


> Don't worry i am sure they are not going to release it until after video playbook is fixed. And like Erik said, its pretty close.


Yeah I know CM would not just release ICS without video playback. They have a higher standard of quality than that.


----------



## Ayziaa (Dec 30, 2011)

mputtr said:


> i dont have too much of a problem with camera, but i do have a problem with video playback. That's a big deal.


Don't worry Dalingrin won't put ICS out there without video playback!


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Same here....hard to go from my Nexus to GB on the Touchpad...
> 
> Release now without camera, let's go!
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


You know anticipation is building to extreme levels when even Redflea sounds a tad impatient!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess I'm confused by all these "don't release until this or that is done" comments. When something is released as an Alpha, there are going to be things that don't work, hence the Alpha designation. If the alpha release is missing something you consider a core feature, don't install it. Complaining that the release doesn't include this or that doesn't really help anyone. I would personally welcome any alpha release (no pressure!) and would decide at that time if I can live with the limitations. Telling them to delay an alpha because your pet feature isn't done yet is pretty short sighted don't you think? There are probably thousands of other users that don't care and would welcome the release without it.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

eburgess4 said:


> I guess I'm confused by all these "don't release until this or that is done" comments. When something is released as an Alpha, there are going to be things that don't work, hence the Alpha designation. If the alpha release is missing something you consider a core feature, don't install it. Complaining that the release doesn't include this or that doesn't really help anyone. I would personally welcome any alpha release (no pressure!) and would decide at that time if I can live with the limitations. Telling them to delay an alpha because your pet feature isn't done yet is pretty short sighted don't you think? There are probably thousands of other users that don't care and would welcome the release without it.


Well said... I'm so confused by the sense of entitlement some ppl have...

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


----------



## kevton75 (Jan 10, 2012)

eburgess4 said:


> I guess I'm confused by all these "don't release until this or that is done" comments. When something is released as an Alpha, there are going to be things that don't work, hence the Alpha designation. If the alpha release is missing something you consider a core feature, don't install it. Complaining that the release doesn't include this or that doesn't really help anyone. I would personally welcome any alpha release (no pressure!) and would decide at that time if I can live with the limitations. Telling them to delay an alpha because your pet feature isn't done yet is pretty short sighted don't you think? There are probably thousands of other users that don't care and would welcome the release without it.


+1


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> You know anticipation is building to extreme levels when even Redflea sounds a tad impatient!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


LOL...I'm sure I must have been a few glasses of wine into my evening when I posted that.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sonicmerlin (Dec 23, 2011)

eburgess4 said:


> I guess I'm confused by all these "don't release until this or that is done" comments. When something is released as an Alpha, there are going to be things that don't work, hence the Alpha designation. If the alpha release is missing something you consider a core feature, don't install it. Complaining that the release doesn't include this or that doesn't really help anyone. I would personally welcome any alpha release (no pressure!) and would decide at that time if I can live with the limitations. Telling them to delay an alpha because your pet feature isn't done yet is pretty short sighted don't you think? There are probably thousands of other users that don't care and would welcome the release without it.


I agree. While I would like video playback, I certainly don't mind waiting for it to be fixed while I'm using an "alpha" version of the ICS port. I think the browser is generally the biggest feature of ICS anyways.


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone else having a huge deja vu moment right now? Feels a lot like going over the same ground that was already covered in the anticipation of Alpha 1. The only hard fact that we can be absolutely sure of is that history will repeat itself and Cyanogen will release when they feel it is ready to be released, whatever the forum warriors' personal preferences are.

That said I can't help checking the site every few hours just in case...


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

The fact is, It's not "dont release until this or that is done" that is the problem. It's those people who go around acting like they should be getting an alpha whenever it's ready. Sure, it's "no pressure" but the fact is, you're just saying, "I don't care, I just want Alpha NOW!." for the sake of having an alpha. CM is known to have a very high standard for their ROMs and they probably will not release it until they're satisfied, so it doesn't matter if you tell them to release it or not. They will release it when they feel they're satisfied with it so get over the "Don't release till xyz" or "I don't care about feature xyz, just release it. No pressure though buddy! *wink wink nudge nudge*".

It's ironic when those who want them to just release it telling others that it's short sighted and that they don't care when they're doing the same exact thing...


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

mputtr said:


> The fact is, It's not "dont release until this or that is done" that is the problem. It's those people who go around acting like they should be getting an alpha whenever it's ready. Sure, it's "no pressure" but the fact is, you're just saying, "I don't care, I just want Alpha NOW!." for the sake of having an alpha. CM is known to have a very high standard for their ROMs and they probably will not release it until they're satisfied, so it doesn't matter if you tell them to release it or not. They will release it when they feel they're satisfied with it so get over the "Don't release till xyz" or "I don't care about feature xyz, just release it. No pressure though buddy! *wink wink nudge nudge*".
> 
> It's ironic when those who want them to just release it telling others that it's short sighted and that they don't care when they're doing the same exact thing...


I'm sorry if you misunderstood what I was saying. There was no *wink wink nudge nudge* implied (although I can see how you might have thought that). I have no doubt that when the ICS alpha is released it will be of the highest possible quality. I am blown away by the quality of the CM7 alphas and have no reason to think CM9 will be any different. I understand that people are excited and want it as soon as possible. I just get annoyed when the whining starts that this or that feature doesn't work like they thought it should.

I, like everyone else, anxiously look forward to an ICS alpha - I would be lying if I said otherwise. However, I will welcome it with whatever features the CM9 team feels like including. Not that my opinion really accounts for anything anyway!









Until then, I will continue using the awesome free version of CM7 that was developed by a group of volunteer programmers and is running on a device that was originally designed to run webOS.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Can someone list a few of the advantages ICS Tablet has over CM7 Gingerbread? Thanks!


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

ICS - Designed for tablets
Gingerbread - Desgined for phone

ICS - Tablet Apps
Gingerbread - Phone Apps stretched

Simple.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

PainToad said:


> ICS - Designed for tablets
> Gingerbread - Desgined for phone
> 
> ICS - Tablet Apps
> ...


The whole interface is just better in ICS...The included system apps are better, etc.

It's worth the wait...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Storm said:


> Can someone list a few of the advantages ICS Tablet has over CM7 Gingerbread? Thanks!


As stated, ICS was built for tablets. Have you ever seen a Honeycomb tablet? ICS's Tablet UI is based on that. Also supports applications designed to take advantage of tablets, something Gingerbread cant.

ICS also supports hw/gpu acceleration, which results in a much smoother UI.


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

ICS - Phone and Tablets
Honeycomb - Tablet
Gingerbread - More phone than tablet.

Certain apps in Gingerbread are different on the tablet than on the smartphone. One good example is Evermore. It is much better on the tablet.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## ClayDavis (Oct 12, 2011)

excited to see the news but also reading his twitter account and his replies to people it seems wifi wont be changed much if not at all with ICS. its an issue with HP and the lack of drivers for wifi. anyways wifi sucks and it wont get better. atleast we get the full tablet experience soon.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

eburgess4 said:


> I'm sorry if you misunderstood what I was saying. There was no *wink wink nudge nudge* implied (although I can see how you might have thought that). I have no doubt that when the ICS alpha is released it will be of the highest possible quality. I am blown away by the quality of the CM7 alphas and have no reason to think CM9 will be any different. I understand that people are excited and want it as soon as possible. I just get annoyed when the whining starts that this or that feature doesn't work like they thought it should.
> 
> I, like everyone else, anxiously look forward to an ICS alpha - I would be lying if I said otherwise. However, I will welcome it with whatever features the CM9 team feels like including. Not that my opinion really accounts for anything anyway!
> 
> ...


yeah, your previous statement does imply a *wink wink nudge nudge* feel to it. but regardless of what you and me think, CM will release it when they feel like it.
that's about all there is to it


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

zunairryk said:


> So i would say we are head to head with other Android tablets.


You would lose big time on that bet.









http://www.anandtech.com/show/5384/transformer-prime-gets-403-ics-update


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

I have ICS on my Nook Color. Dalingrin and Fatire hosted tutorials and tips on building from source for the Nook, see here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1370873

This acted as an open invitation and created a community of new contributors and taught many of us how the process works. My learning curve was steep and I contributed nothing lol, but many more stepped up to help and the result was a preview build on a device that may have never seen ICS.

This approach was genius. In hindsight I wish this was done for the HP TP. I really feel for dalingrin and hope the pressure to release and maintain a build is not that high.


----------



## lmbebo (Sep 6, 2011)

this was posted by _deeperblue on twitter earlier.

#android #ics is looking gorgeous on the #touchpad - #cyanogenmod 9 will be great! pic.twitter.com/lnDlOuiM

---------------------------------------------

As for building from source. Its great, but a) some of us don't have the time to do it (but wish we did!)







system specs are supposed to be high to compile ICS I thought. I run a lowly macbook









Anyways, hopelessly looking forward to a release whenever it may come.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

looking amazing. cannot wait, must have ICS today


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ClayDavis said:


> excited to see the news but also reading his twitter account and his replies to people it seems wifi wont be changed much if not at all with ICS. its an issue with HP and the lack of drivers for wifi. anyways wifi sucks and it wont get better. atleast we get the full tablet experience soon.


So what exactly is your problem with wifi? Lots of folks have had problems and found ways to fix it or get it working so it is not a pain to use. Please explain in detail, like what alpha you are using, what you have tried, exactly how your wifi behaves.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I still want to see the camera and microphone working so that I can use Google video chat, Tango, Fring, Google+ hangouts, etc. Also I would like the microphone to work so that I can use Google voice search.

However I don't think the camera and microphone are showstoppers in releasing an ICS alpha build but I do hope that the CM team will still continue to look at this issue. As long as the functionality is on par with the current 3.5 alpha GB build then I think it should be good enough for testing.


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

nevertells said:


> So what exactly is your problem with wifi? Lots of folks have had problems and found ways to fix it or get it working so it is not a pain to use. Please explain in detail, like what alpha you are using, what you have tried, exactly how your wifi behaves.


I'll step to the plate on that. Every time the TP shuts down (mostly on SOD) on starttup I don't have wifi. I have to make it forget through terminal imulator with the 'rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot' code line. After start up I have to put in the network password again. It's a pain in the neck, to say the least, but I have to live with it. There is absolutelly no problem with wifi in WebOS.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

dalingrin did say the wifi driver they are using isn't the best, so they got it the best they could. If the HP TouchPad drivers get released by HP, expect hardware issues to be gone.


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

so did anybody else notice it says Cyanogenmod Version 9.0.0-RC0 and not alpha? does this mean it wont be alpha and perhaps a release candidate?


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

joenilan said:


> so did anybody else notice it says Cyanogenmod Version 9.0.0-RC0 and not alpha? does this mean it wont be alpha and perhaps a release candidate?


As much as I hope thats the case, I doubt it. Chances are they're pulling the version number from the base CM9, in which case that would refer to RC0 of CM9 itself and not for the touchpad version.


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> As much as I hope thats the case, I doubt it. Chances are they're pulling the version number from the base CM9, in which case that would refer to RC0 of CM9 itself and not for the touchpad version.


that makes sense i mean it does say kang at the end as well, so assuming this they just haven't changed it yet, but it says RC0-Touchpad-Kang... hrmmm. oh well look forward to it any which way it goes. until then. patiently waiting. no hurries.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone know if the gyroscope issue will be addressed in the ICS build?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> I'll step to the plate on that. Every time the TP shuts down (mostly on SOD) on starttup I don't have wifi. I have to make it forget through terminal imulator with the 'rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot' code line. After start up I have to put in the network password again. It's a pain in the neck, to say the least, but I have to live with it. There is absolutelly no problem with wifi in WebOS.


Why are you still getting SOD? And I have to say this once again..... I have never had WIFI problems with my TP. Different ROMS, themes, etc.... all have been used. As well as wifi working off of several different routers/ areas.....I think you should just upgrade and you really shouldn't be having problems.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

And honestly, this board is getting cluttered with nothing but people discussing ICS. When it's done, it'll be out. Don't guess what it's gonna have or not gonna have. Just wait, patiently and quietly, for it to come out.
I see like 5 different threads about the SAME thing, and with the same people making comments.


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

joenilan said:


> so did anybody else notice it says Cyanogenmod Version 9.0.0-RC0 and not alpha? does this mean it wont be alpha and perhaps a release candidate?


OK let's clear this one up.

When working locally on your own CM tree, it builds as a "kang" since it's not coming from the official release system.

If you fetch the sources, you'll get a kang. It just produces a generic RC0 version string. Alpha and beta are device stability indicators, to indicate how much works on your specific device.

When it's being tested you don't care about the build string, so it will just be generic kang string as it's a self build.

This doesn't indicate what type of release (if any) will come


----------



## was240 (Oct 12, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> And honestly, this board is getting cluttered with nothing but people discussing ICS. When it's done, it'll be out. Don't guess what it's gonna have or not gonna have. Just wait, patiently and quietly, for it to come out.
> I see like 5 different threads about the SAME thing, and with the same people making comments.


I started this thread and I am sorry I did. CM9 is half as nice as CM7 1.0 I will be happy. These guys are top notch and I wish them the best. Hopefully they are taking time for themselves and not just focusing on the touchpad.


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Why are you still getting SOD? And I have to say this once again..... I have never had WIFI problems with my TP. Different ROMS, themes, etc.... all have been used. As well as wifi working off of several different routers/ areas.....I think you should just upgrade and you really shouldn't be having problems.


Upgrade??? I'm using a3.5!

If I leave the TP, over night, unpluged and just in 'sleep', in the mornig it will not wake up. I have to press the off button long to restart it.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> Upgrade??? I'm using a3.5!
> 
> If I leave the TP, over night, unpluged and just in 'sleep', in the mornig it will not wake up. I have to press the off button long to restart it.


That's weird, I haven't had any of those issues since alpha 1........ Did you try the SOD fix that is pinned?

Edit: I thought it was pinned....... I will search for it when I get home, the forum search seams to be broken atm.....


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> Upgrade??? I'm using a3.5!
> 
> If I leave the TP, over night, unpluged and just in 'sleep', in the mornig it will not wake up. I have to press the off button long to restart it.


I think you need to either get that fix that robreefer speaks of, or re-do your whole installation. Because, after Alpha 2, there really hasn't been any SOD problems.
I can't speak from experience, because I've used 3-3.5 and now xtrons 2.9


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally found it. http://rootzwiki.com...from-dalingrin/

Edit: this was a fix for Alpha 2, and I'm not sure if this will work with Alpha 3.5. Does any one know if he can give this a try? It sounds like he is having the exact issues that this fix fixed.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Finally found it. http://rootzwiki.com...from-dalingrin/
> 
> Edit: this was a fix for Alpha 2, and I'm not sure if this will work with Alpha 3.5. Does any one know if he can give this a try? It sounds like he is having the exact issues that this fix fixed.


This was already added to Alpha 3 and subsequently alpha 3.5.


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

Pulser said:


> OK let's clear this one up.
> 
> When working locally on your own CM tree, it builds as a "kang" since it's not coming from the official release system.
> 
> ...


thanks for that explanation, i've never sucessfully compiled a cyanogen rom, my computer is a piece of crap haha, that is definitely good to know.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> I'll step to the plate on that. Every time the TP shuts down (mostly on SOD) on starttup I don't have wifi. I have to make it forget through terminal imulator with the 'rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot' code line. After start up I have to put in the network password again. It's a pain in the neck, to say the least, but I have to live with it. There is absolutelly no problem with wifi in WebOS.


Sorry, you are not making sense. Please explain by "mostly on sod." How are you getting an SOD? What do you see that makes you think you are seeing an SOD? Otherwise, are you saying if you turn off your TP normally that when you turn it back on, wifi is not working? What are you seeing that says wifi is not working? I saw in your other post you are using 3.5. Have you used any other alphas, what was your experience with wifi with those? Why are you using TM to clear your wifi settings? One can "forget" an AP in the wifi settings. Let's get on the same page and then maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> Upgrade??? I'm using a3.5!
> 
> If I leave the TP, over night, unpluged and just in 'sleep', in the mornig it will not wake up. I have to press the off button long to restart it.


I'm having the same issue, but this is not the infamous SOD. If it was SOD, you'd need to press and hold both the power and home buttons for about 15 to 20 seconds. What you, and I, have happening is that the TP is merely shutting off.

For me, when it does finally boot, WiFi is off and has to be turned on again. But I don't have to forget any settings. It just connects after I turn it back on.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

midas said:


> I'm having the same issue, but this is not the infamous SOD. If it was SOD, you'd need to press and hold both the power and home buttons for about 15 to 20 seconds. What you, and I, have happening is that the TP is merely shutting off.
> 
> For me, when it does finally boot, WiFi is off and has to be turned on again. But I don't have to forget any settings. It just connects after I turn it back on.


And wifi sleep policy is set to never?


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

midas said:


> For me, when it does finally boot, WiFi is off and has to be turned on again. But I don't have to forget any settings. It just connects after I turn it back on.


I had the exact same issue you describe. I tried once to reload from a nandroid backup and restore apps using titanium, but that did not work. What fixed it was reinstalling 3.5 clean...then manually downloading and reinstalling the programs. One of my apps had to be causing this but I don't khow which it was. Hope this helps.


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

milski65 said:


> And wifi sleep policy is set to never?


The devs have confirmed that setting doesn't work. But yes, that's what it's set to.


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

viper3two said:


> I had the exact same issue you describe. I tried once to reload from a nandroid backup and restore apps using titanium, but that did not work. What fixed it was reinstalling 3.5 clean...then manually downloading and reinstalling the programs. One of my apps had to be causing this but I don't khow which it was. Hope this helps.


I'm just going to wait for ICS. I have a lot of apps to reinstall.

I really wasn't complaining. The only purpose of my post was to clarify that what was being talked about was not SOD but instead, something else.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

midas said:


> I'm just going to wait for ICS. I have a lot of apps to reinstall.
> 
> I really wasn't complaining. The only purpose of my post was to clarify that what was being talked about was not SOD but instead, something else.


Hey, have u tried setting your router channel to below 5 and making sure your SSID is somthing short and simple? Also security on the router works best with AES or without sorry can't remember, I'd have to check. Yeah, there were quite a few little easy things to tweek for wifi but, but its been mostly stable for many of us. Hope this helps.


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

12paq said:


> Hey, have u tried setting your router channel to below 5 and making sure your SSID is somthing short and simple? Also security on the router works best with AES or without sorry can't remember, I'd have to check. Yeah, there were quite a few little easy things to tweek for wifi but, but its been mostly stable for many of us. Hope this helps.


Channel already set to 4. And while SSID is 8 characters, the trick is actually to set your device name shorter. My WiFi is stable, except when it decides to power itself off. Normal sleep isn't a problem. Normal usage isn't a problem. It's only when it shuts itself off. It's not that the TP has trouble connecting, it's that WiFi is completely off after I turn the TP back on. If the TP didn't shut itself off I'd have no WiFi problems at all.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

Update from IRC: They got video to work in software mode.

[21:32] <@dalingrin> watching 720p via softare codecs

[21:32] <@dalingrin> 720p is perfect
[21:32] <@dalingrin> but can't do 1080p in sw

Someone asked whats not working now;

[21:34] <@dalingrin> hardware video codecs, need to check on usb transfers
[21:34] <@dalingrin> and no cam
....

21:33] <@dalingrin> green-- fixed bluetooth

Audio distortion while screen off is still there, wifi is same. They plan to look at audio issue after they open source.

Edit:

[21:55] <@dalingrin> netflix == black screen


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

getting closer


----------



## lmbebo (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

awesome. Love the vid

On another note has anyone considered a letter writing campaign like OPMOSH? Pressure from the community got HTC, Sony, and Asus to change their ROM unfriendly ways. Maybe we can get HP to do the same. Or maybe its a vain hope but we should totally spam them until they release the source for the drivers

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

midas said:


> I'm just going to wait for ICS. I have a lot of apps to reinstall.
> 
> I really wasn't complaining. The only purpose of my post was to clarify that what was being talked about was not SOD but instead, something else.


I too was just waiting for ICS in the hope that that will work better rather than playing with un-install and install of a3.5


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

I saw the video of the ICS on the TP and I have to ask. What will be the difference, to me and my TP, between ICS and GingerBread? Since there seems to be no Hardware acceleration it looks like there really will be no difference, beside cosmetics.

Let the flaming begin


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> I saw the video of the ICS on the TP and I have to ask. What will be the difference, to me and my TP, between ICS and GingerBread? Since there seems to be no Hardware acceleration it looks like there really will be no difference, beside cosmetics.
> 
> Let the flaming begin


[email protected]@! 


> The devs work so haaaaardddd you dont even deserve android on your touchpad!!!!
> 
> ics is 2 magical for u bro....... gingerbread is crappy on big screen and nothing looks perfectly HD.
> 
> CM9 will be life changing for you. finally tablet apps... and awesome UI omgomgomgogm cant wait.


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

ironman said:


> [email protected]@!


Atta boy! Now I know!.....not


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> I saw the video of the ICS on the TP and I have to ask. What will be the difference, to me and my TP, between ICS and GingerBread? Since there seems to be no Hardware acceleration it looks like there really will be no difference, beside cosmetics.
> 
> Let the flaming begin


No hardware acceleration?


----------



## EraserXIV (Jan 12, 2012)

JustinTime said:


> I saw the video of the ICS on the TP and I have to ask. What will be the difference, to me and my TP, between ICS and GingerBread? Since there seems to be no Hardware acceleration it looks like there really will be no difference, beside cosmetics.
> 
> Let the flaming begin


IIRC gingerbread does have UI hardware acceleration and from what I can tell this ICS build should too. Hardware acceleration is different from video playback, which is the only thing they say is broken. (other than camera)

ICS as a whole is so much more functional and fluid than gingerbread. Yeah it's partially aesthetics, but form follows function. Menus are better, app drawer is better. Buttons are placed in better positions, it takes less steps to accomplish an easy task. It's much less clunky and more intuitive, you get the sense that things were thought out before placing them on the screen. The widgets are amazing. A proper tablet OS means proper layouts for the background and icons. I think the browser alone is worth the upgrade. Other things off the top of my head that alone would be a worth an upgrade: GMail widget, proper folders,


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> I saw the video of the ICS on the TP and I have to ask. What will be the difference, to me and my TP, between ICS and GingerBread? Since there seems to be no Hardware acceleration it looks like there really will be no difference, beside cosmetics.
> 
> Let the flaming begin


I think the most important difference is that CM7 is gingerbread, which means we are running mostly apps optimized for phones. ICS will be a "unified" OS for phone and tablet so hopefully we'll be running tablet optimized version of the apps. App UI will take advantage of the bigger screen. Besides that ICS UI should be more coherent and fluid.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm bummed about the camera because I'm looking forward to when I can use the tablet to video chat but I can wait, right now, I'm very excited to soon be running an actual tablet OS on the TP, android style


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

EraserXIV said:


> IIRC gingerbread does have UI hardware acceleration and from what I can tell this ICS build should too. Hardware acceleration is different from video playback, which is the only thing they say is broken. (other than camera)
> 
> ICS as a whole is so much more functional and fluid than gingerbread. Yeah it's partially aesthetics, but form follows function. Menus are better, app drawer is better. Buttons are placed in better positions, it takes less steps to accomplish an easy task. It's much less clunky and more intuitive, you get the sense that things were thought out before placing them on the screen. The widgets are amazing. A proper tablet OS means proper layouts for the background and icons. I think the browser alone is worth the upgrade. Other things off the top of my head that alone would be a worth an upgrade: GMail widget, proper folders,


Well said.

As opposed to many os upgrades that consume more resources and are just pigs on older devices, ICS was designed to work across many platforms and device configurations. How well this was accomplished remains to be seen, however the two device I have running ICS (SGS Vibrant & Nook color) are very dated and under powered but they seem to run significantly faster and smoother then ever before.

CM9 ICS on a tablet is not an enlarged phone, it feels and performs like a tablet should, finally! Yeah, it is *that cool.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I'm bummed about the camera because I'm looking forward to when I can use the tablet to video chat but I can wait, right now, I'm very excited to soon be running an actual tablet OS on the TP, android style


I'll repeat myself, boot into WebOS, camera and video chat works fine. Remember, we have a dual-boot device, the best of both worlds.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

12paq said:


> Hey, have u tried setting your router channel to below 5 and making sure your SSID is somthing short and simple? Also security on the router works best with AES or without sorry can't remember, I'd have to check. Yeah, there were quite a few little easy things to tweek for wifi but, but its been mostly stable for many of us. Hope this helps.


Download Wifi Analyzer. Run it and look at the wifi spectrum in your area. Since the TouchPad runnng CM7 does not like Channel 11, decide which of channels 1 or 6 is least busy and set your router to channel 6 or 1 for best channel separation. Do not change the SSID on the router, change the device host name on the TouchPad to something less than 16 characters, mine is Android TP1. You want to use TKIP not AES. One can also set wifi sleep policy to "never". Be wary of dual band routers. TouchPads don't play well with them. Turn off the 5 ghz side and that should help. Some folks say that setting a wifi "N" router to "b&g" only helps, however a TouchPad should work on an "N" router, but do what you have to to get a solid connection. If all else fails, download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue and try it. Many have said it helped when nothing else did. Some say deleting your wifi profile helps, but I don't think so. Everytime one deletes their profile they have to reenter their passwords to any AP's they use and wifi issues soon return. There are other fixes and work-arounds, but these seem to help the best.


----------

